# 2019 Rogue steering noise



## cfuller (Jan 3, 2020)

I purchased a 2019 Rogue SV brand new. Over the past month or so the steering is making a rubbing noise. Dealer told me its a common issue, a design flaw and there was not a fix. Nissan Consumer Affairs told me the same thing and that maybe someday there would be a fix. Is there a fix? What should I do next? BBB?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi, you're in good company.

I have a 2019 SL and my son has a 2017 SV. Both make kind of a flat squeaking noise noise when steering at low speed, like when moving out of the garage or making a sharp turn backing out of a parking spot. 

When we're on the road driving past 3 or 4 miles an hour it doesn't make any noise any more.

It's mildly annoying but totally harmless. I thought of giving it a squirt of sillicone spray between the steering wheel and the housing, but have never tried it, I'm cautious to do it because of the airbag and circuit boards in the steering wheel itself. It might work, but I've decided to let it be.


----------



## Davidclt (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi, same here took my 2019 SL. For service to the HVAC system, and mention the weir noise that the steering wheel does, is no all the time but is annoying when you pay attention to little things you expect no to hear from a brand new vehicle, was told same thing, design flaw.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's interesting that many people are reporting the same weird noise like a rubbing sound. This seems to be happening to vehicles that use the new electric power steering (EPS) system. This system eliminates the hydraulic pump driven off the engine to save on fuel. The noise could possibly originate in the EPS motor since that's the new addition to the steering system. The steering rack, tie-rod ends and the ball joints are tried-and-true components that have been used for many years so I would think they are *not *the source of the noise.

An easy way to maybe track the origin of the noise is jack up the front end of the vehicle; putting it on jack stands and start the engine; letting it idle and turn the steering wheel end to end while listening for noise.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

The sound I get is definitely right behind the steering wheel and only during low speed maneuvering. I don't think it's harmful.


----------



## NissanUser2019 (Feb 12, 2020)

I read this from the manual and it says the EPS system is designed to slow itself down when the steering is being turned too fast too often at slow speed to allow itself to cool down and not overheat. I guess this is a design flaw that they can’t fix but that should be the reason why the steering wheel make the sound. If you try to turn the steering wheel slower, it shouldn’t make that noise. Guess it’s a way for the car to tell you to treat it a little nicer.


----------



## Daniel1715 (Jun 26, 2020)

cfuller said:


> I purchased a 2019 Rogue SV brand new. Over the past month or so the steering is making a rubbing noise. Dealer told me its a common issue, a design flaw and there was not a fix. Nissan Consumer Affairs told me the same thing and that maybe someday there would be a fix. Is there a fix? What should I do next? BBB?


I have one month brand new 2020 Rogue SE, in the morning it is ok, after noon, maybe the temperature is higher(25-29 centigrages), the vehicle has rubbing noise when I turn the steering wheel. Is it common issue becuse of design flaw?


----------



## Carlo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> The sound I get is definitely right behind the steering wheel and only during low speed maneuvering. I don't think it's harmful.


Any update ?


----------



## Carlo16 (Jun 28, 2020)

Daniel1715 said:


> I have one month brand new 2020 Rogue SE, in the morning it is ok, after noon, maybe the temperature is higher(25-29 centigrages), the vehicle has rubbing noise when I turn the steering wheel. Is it common issue becuse of design flaw?


Mine is doing the same thing have the special edition as well and live in Ontario, have you brought it in yet?


----------



## mwilliams43 (Aug 17, 2020)

I remember having a 2014 Rogue SV. Wheels Made a weird noise at times also. The aluminum wheel guards were rubbing. I bent them away from the rotor slightly, took care of it. I now have a 2019
Rogue SV. Makes a strange noise while
driving. Is what everyone experiencing a high pitch rub or squeak?


----------



## Daniel1715 (Jun 26, 2020)

Carlo16 said:


> Mine is doing the same thing have the special edition as well and live in Ontario, have you brought it in yet?


Latest update:

I contacted the dealer and they took a fully inspection:

the minor issue was from right side strut mount bearing. they changed it and noise looks like gone.


----------



## novak500 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 2016 and have the same issue. I brought it in to the dealer around 40K and was told its a known issue. They replaced something (to be honest I do not remember what) and it went away, but 40K later the noise is back. Now that I am off warranty I was going to have my mechanic take a look.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Daniel1715 said:


> I have one month brand new 2020 Rogue SE, in the morning it is ok, after noon, maybe the temperature is higher(25-29 centigrages), the vehicle has rubbing noise when I turn the steering wheel. Is it common issue becuse of design flaw?


It's just a innocuous 'rub' between the steering wheel itself and the components downstream. It doesn't hurt anything, and by the time you're out of the driveway, it's gone. Every Rogue of this generation works the same.


----------



## FHR (Feb 1, 2021)

Good Evening,
I have a 2019 Rogue Sport. It has 12000 miles now. Over the past two weeks, I have noticed a rubbing sound when I'm reverse and slowly turning the wheel. That is the only time I hear the noise.


----------



## Perkman (Aug 6, 2021)

cfuller said:


> I purchased a 2019 Rogue SV brand new. Over the past month or so the steering is making a rubbing noise. Dealer told me its a common issue, a design flaw and there was not a fix. Nissan Consumer Affairs told me the same thing and that maybe someday there would be a fix. Is there a fix? What should I do next? BBB?


Hi I have a 2019 sv rogue also and there IS a fix. It’s like a 25 dollar part and it should be under warranty if your car is still under warranty if you go to you tube there’s a video showing a mechanic installing it. The noise believe it or not is not coming from the actual steering wheel but from the joint down by your feet. Check it out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perkman said:


> Hi I have a 2019 sv rogue also and there IS a fix. It’s like a 25 dollar part and it should be under warranty if your car is still under warranty if you go to you tube there’s a video showing a mechanic installing it. The noise believe it or not is not coming from the actual steering wheel but from the joint down by your feet. Check it out.


Show us the URL of this video that's supposed to fix this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Perkman said:


> It’s like a 25 dollar part and it should be under warranty if your car is still under warranty if you go to you tube there’s a video showing a mechanic installing it. The noise believe it or not is not coming from the actual steering wheel but from the joint down by your feet. Check it out.


The gen2 Rogues have a known issue with the rubber grommet coming loose or drying out where the steering shaft goes through the floor. Unless the grommet has been mangled, replacing anything is rarely necessary. If the grommet is loose, work it back into the hole correctly. Loose or not, soak it with some WD40 or PB Blaster. That will shut about 95% of them up.


----------



## cantwait2surf (10 mo ago)




----------



## cantwait2surf (10 mo ago)




----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, that's the grommet I meant. However, most of the time they don't need to be replaced. One thing the vid doesn't show is how they often pop loose from the white plastic frame you see underneath the hole. They need to seat into that properly or the grommet rides up the shaft and makes noise. Popping the plastic cover loose and hitting the grommet with WD40 (after making sure the grommet is seated) will shut almost all of them up. Some white lube in the area where it contacts the shaft is effective for stubborn cases, stick your fingers down between the grommet and shaft and smear it around. The noise is a garden variety rubber-squeak, so with the grommet seated properly, almost any lubrication will fix it without new parts. The only time I replace them is if the rubber is clearly cracked or deteriorated, and that's rare.


----------



## JeromesXTRAIL17 (10 mo ago)

Problem at mine sounds exactly like this 
2016 Nissan Rogue SV steering wheel noise - YouTube 

And solution probably some WD40 in the place where this guy is replacing the whole thing


----------

